# Real estate agent stopped communicating with me



## Yvesb (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm looking to purchase my first house. I saw a house wanted to know more about. I contacted the listing agent. I didn't have an agent so she set me up to receive listing of my preference. She was very helpful and answering all my questions and gave me a virtual tour since I'm not from that area and told me she could help me find a house. But as soon as the listing went conditional and most likely is sold, I haven't heard from her and she won't answer my emails. Is this common where if it's not a house in the agent's listing, they are not motivated to help you?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yvesb said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first house. I saw a house wanted to know more about. I contacted the listing agent. I didn't have an agent so she set me up to receive listing of my preference. She was very helpful and answering all my questions and gave me a virtual tour since I'm not from that area and told me she could help me find a house. But as soon as the listing went conditional and most likely is sold, I haven't heard from her and she won't answer my emails. Is this common where if it's not a house in the agent's listing, they are not motivated to help you?


Yes. Most RE agents are barely above pond scum because they focus on their own productivity to the exclusion of any decorum.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't know that I would be that harsh on real estate agents.

They likely receive all kinds of calls and questions from people who will never buy a home from them.

Case in point......awhile ago my son and his partner wanted to buy a home. He came over and was asking me about it. I asked the usual questions........incomes, down payment etc. and he hadn't bothered with "any of that". I estimated it and asked what kind of home he was looking at.......oh, something in the country around $800,000 or so.

I told him to start saving more money because he wouldn't qualify for the mortgage and if he did........he would struggle to pay it.

He didn't like my answers so started calling realtors and mortgage brokers and asking them the same questions he had asked me.

Eventually, they too stop replying to his queries.

The professionals recognize when someone "wants" a home but "can't afford" one. There isn't much point continuing further conversations with them.

Unfortunately, it is the reality of today that many young people with decent incomes can't buy a home in a lot of places in Canada. They just can't.....period.

Sometimes they have be told a few times, before they accept it.


----------



## Yvesb (Sep 8, 2021)

I can understand that in the case you described but this is not my case. The bank told me what I could borrow and I'm looking for something in my means witch is under $300,000. I just think she was only interested in selling her listings, which is sad because her last email to me after someone else put an accepted offer on her listing she wrote, "Let me know if any other you want me to look into". I haven't heard from her in the last week after writing 4 emails to her.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yvesb said:


> I can understand that in the case you described but this is not my case. The bank told me what I could borrow and I'm looking for something in my means witch is under $300,000. I just think she was only interested in selling her listings, which is sad because her last email to me after someone else put an accepted offer on her listing she wrote, "Let me know if any other you want me to look into". I haven't heard from her in the last week after writing 4 emails to her.


I’m in agreement with the actions of the real estate agent who has concluded thatI it’s just not worth her time to deal with Yvseb. I have read all his nonsensical posts and have concluded it’s best to ignore him. He claims to want to purchase a property using funds from a mortgage but believes he can process the transaction without using a lawyer.


----------



## ludetuner (Dec 28, 2016)

Although I am on the fence on real estate agents, I wouldn’t say it is common practice. 

Might be an obvious question but have you tried phoning her cell phone? 

Depending on the city that you are in, she may feel that the ticket size is too low for her (regardless, terrible business practice not to get back to someone)

To me, sounds like you need to find another agent, and my suggestion is that if you are a buyer, do not sign an exclusivity agreement in advance


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Numbersman61 said:


> I’m in agreement with the actions of the real estate agent who has concluded thatI it’s just not worth her time to deal with Yvseb. I have read all his nonsensical posts and have concluded it’s best to ignore him. He claims to want to purchase a property using funds from a mortgage but believes he can process the transaction without using a lawyer.


Like any other business, realtors will high grade their opportunities to optimize return for effort expended. The OP needs to find his own realtor via word of mouth recommendations from friends, or by looking at the type of properties the realtor is advertising as a listing agent. Example: There is no way a realtor who is listing primarily $1M properties will be interested in helping someone wanting to buy a $300k property. 

When we were looking for a realtor to help us out 9 years ago, we looked extensively at the range of properties being listed, whether the realtor was recognized in the community in some way, the content of the website of the realtor, and the realtor's activity on social media, and in particular LinkedIn. It takes work to find a realtor that 'fits' with one's needs and temperament. 

I also agree a realtor will/should stay away from anyone not interested in using the right professionals such as a lawyer to assist in closing the transaction.

I also agree about never signing an exclusivity agreement with a Buyer's agent. One wants to be free to work with another Buyer's agent at any time should dissatisfaction occur.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It's conditionally sold, that means unless something goes wrong with the conditions there is no value in talking to you about this house, you will not be buying it.

The condition might be really simple with near zero likelihood of failure.

I know a real estate deal that was conditional on <$500 in repairs, at that point the agents will kick in the money to make the deal go through.

If it was a condition they thought would fall through, they'd likely remain actively selling, or tell you they'd be in contact if it falls through.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> It's conditionally sold, that means unless something goes wrong with the conditions there is no value in talking to you about this house, you will not be buying it.
> 
> The condition might be really simple with near zero likelihood of failure.
> 
> ...


I think the 'conditional' house sale is extraneous information in the original post that serves to confuse rather than to clarify. We all know a house that is sold ' with conditions' is essentially off the market until the conditions are met, or the offer fails and new offers can be entertained. 

The operative part of that first post is


> I didn't have an agent so she set me up to receive listing of my preference. She was very helpful and answering all my questions and gave me a virtual tour since I'm not from that area and told me she could help me find a house.


 Which really means the realtor did provide a service with a 'listing feed' that would fit the parameters the OP was looking for. In effect, acting as an agent for a prospective Buyer. Something else has happened since the original listing of interest went conditional...either something distasteful in the 4 emails that causes the realtor to NOT want the OP as potential client, or as already mentioned, not worth her time and effort.

When this sort of thing happens, the OP needs to do what I suggested in post #7. Find his own realtor that fits his needs.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I know one town where all the real estate agents have unlisted phone numbers. I am not kidding. If you want to answer an ad or talk to one, you leave a message with their office and they will call you back - maybe - in 2 or 3 days, but only if you have a deal in the works. If they don't know you don't expect them to return your call. I have no idea what they do for a living.
And, if you want to look at their ads on their web site you have to qualify first giving your name, phone number etc etc but don't worry they will never call you. It is just another way to annoy you and waste your time, and discourage customers from bothering them.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Might I suggest that you went the "non-serious shopper" route by calling a listing agent about a specific house? This is a signal that you weren't very serious.

It could be that, could be you said something weird in your emails, or they could be one of the 50%+ of agents who are flaky or incompetent or too busy, etc. Who knows, and who cares.

Anways - If you know that you are a serious and qualified buyer, then you should be shopping for your preferred agent to work with, and arranging it with them to be your representative so you get the best service you can get for yourself. Not calling random realtors every time you see a house you like.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

For many people, looking at houses for sale is one of their favourite passtimes. This is 100% waste of time for realtors.

We know couple one who does this in Puerto Vallarta when on vacation. They will never buy there. 

When you are shopping for a buyers agent, make sure you have specific requirements so you don't get characterized as tire kickers.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

Yvesb said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first house. I saw a house wanted to know more about. I contacted the listing agent. I didn't have an agent so she set me up to receive listing of my preference. She was very helpful and answering all my questions and gave me a virtual tour since I'm not from that area and told me she could help me find a house. But as soon as the listing went conditional and most likely is sold, I haven't heard from her and she won't answer my emails. Is this common where if it's not a house in the agent's listing, they are not motivated to help you?


Her behaviour is consistent with an agent waiting for the condition to be satisfied and knowing you would be a potential buyer if the offer falls apart.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Sales people make calls all the time on how qualified a prospect is. Why spend time on someone you believe is not a serious prospect at the expense of others that you consider to be qualified?

It is not about you. It is about the salesperson's judgement and his/hers livelihood.

It is not personal, it is just business.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes one of our friends was an agent and he prequalified people by asking:
-how much are you able to spend?
-how soon do you need the property?
-are you planning to rent it out?

then after showing them suitable places he would further categorize them as prospects or "be backs", and be backs got no return calls.

In all his encounters, only one be back ever bought.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Bottom line.....good salespeople do not waste their time on lookie loos.

There is a reason for the 80/20 rule. Eighty percent of the commission dollars are earned by 20 percent of the agents.

When we put our home up for sale we contacted 3 realtors for proposals. My spouse told me not to sign with Mrs. X because she did not like her. Well Mrs. X was the most successful agent in our community. She came in with a complete proposal, comparables, strategy for selling, etc. She made the other two 'I want to be your best friend" agents look like duds. DW said sign her up! We negotiated the commission and signed. 

We were not looking for a ne best friend. We were looking for a professional realtor.

Then she did a walk through. Told us what to change, how to stage, etc. and said she would be back for photos after we had done what she asked. And then told us NOT what cook.....bacon, fish, curry, brocoli (no fear)...and a few other things that left discernable cooking odors.


----------

